# Lease problems.. Need advice.



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok guys. I had to start a new thread for this one. 

We had our problems start just at the beginning of Haunt Season (we ran a Haunted house) The problems started about 1.5-2 months prior to opening. Affair happened 2 weeks prior to opening. 

Since it blew up, she kicked me out of the haunt, kicked me out of the home (off and on but yea, I left) and etc. 

My name is NOT on the lease. 

Building 1 of the haunt, an old house that had a bad flood issue needing remodeling got destroyed by an actor. Used a machete (dulled) and destroyed 2 counter tops in the kitchen, 1 cabinet set in the kitchen, 4 walls total, bathroom vanity, mirrors, bathroom sink busted, 2 doors and more. The house is destroyed. 

My wife also left my dog in the place. When I moved out it was understood I couldn't take her. She said she'd take care of her (put her in paper to give away) She never did. When the landlords got the there the other day, my dog was so sick it wouldn't eat a hot dog they said. Called animal services and they took her. I don't want to know what happened to her. 

After telling the landlord what happened, they released me of responsibility. I offered to help any way I could however to put things back, and to take care of some things. 

Wife is going to be prosecuted for the following:

Animal Cruelty
Failure to pay lease: $10,000 
Destruction of property: Accumulating of up to another $10,000 of damages

I was out of town for a lot of this time so I couldn't take care of the dog, but I went by there and fed her when I was in town. SHE agreed to take care of her. I told her to, and she said 3 times she would take care of it. She didn't. 

The landlord seems to be very much on my side. Plus, I AM the one to contacted them to get things rolling, not the wife. The wife has known about the letters with the numbers saying to contact them. But she didn't. She's not being responsible at all. 

SO! My question is this. What would you guys do? Help at all? Do what would be fair in a lot of people's eyes and try to do 50% of the repairs etc?

Any thoughts please.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

What would I do?

The animal cruelty, alone, makes me want to drive to your town and kick her ass.

Seriously. 



Your girl is messed up.

Let her handle her own problems.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

That's kinda what I was wanting to do, but I'm not wanting to leave the owners hanging, but than again, I guess I shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd let her deal with her issues. Wash your hands of this. It's HER issue.

And wtf....she abandoned a dog. Holy crap. It's not difficult to take a dog to a shelter. But to leave it to die is just cruel.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, she intended to get it sold / given away. She lives 1 mile down the same road of the haunt. She couldn't feed her? I'm disgusted. She texted me the day after I last fed the dog. Asking if I'd go by and feed her. I told her I already did but she needs to continue care.... no. she didn't. 

I live across town now. I had 2 flat tires for days. I walked to walmart to get cans of fix a flat to get out again to job search. THIS is what I'm doing. So to he11 with her if she says "You were here too" ... nah uh. Not taking blame for it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She left that dog to die. Dogs are pack creatures and need contact with other dogs/humans. My dogs eat 2 times a day (well, the puppy is 4 times) and are in constant contact with us.

She's messed up.

But yea, this isn't your problem. She is a big girl who made dumb choices.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

If you feel bad about the landlord, you could find out if they have LL insurance & offer to pay the deductable.

If your name was not on the lease, you are probably not legally responsible. (I don't know the real estate law in any place other than Australia though).

Just be careful, you don't want to admit liability & have them potentially come after you for the whole amount.


----------

